# RRP brochure changes



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

> The announced July 15, 2011 changes to 40 CFR Part 745 Subpart E, better known as the Renovation, Repair and Painting (RRP) Rule requires contractors to begin immediately handing out a new Renovate Right pamphlet when the changes are placed in the Federal Register. The new rule will be placed in the Federal Register in the week of July 24, 2011 … so they are moving rapidly.
> 
> To be on the safe side, you should begin handing out the new Renovate Right pamphlet immediately.


More here..


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you Chris. It goes to figure I've got a stack of the "old" ones sitting on my desk! It' s good that you can just include the change page 10, which is what I will do. At times they make me feel like a circus animal they've got jumping through hoops! Thanks for the link, I wasn't aware we needed an updated booklet. Cliff


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Just ridiculous


----------

